# A "Grimm" Moment



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Today was GORGEOUS. A bit too windy, but really nice overall. Since Risa got shorted on exercise yesterday (stupid DMV), I knew I had to make it up to her today.

Because it was so nice out, it was almost like a repeat of last week. Lots of people. Lots of dogs. Even kids on bikes (I almost got run into by two different kids on bikes).

I came prepared with meatballs again and rewarded Risa for focus on me. We walked past many dogs without Risa paying them any mind. Though it was difficult at times, I did my best to navigate Risa and I through the crowds. We almost ran into trouble when a Boxer in front of us slipped his collar and stood there looking at Risa. His owners assured us he was friendly (he made no advances) and I told them that Risa isn't always good around other dogs as I fed her treats and continued walking.









At one point, a family with two strollers and two dogs was taking up the entire path. I got Ris' attention and fed her treats as I walked through the mud to pass them. As we were about to pass them entirely, I noticed Ris lagging behind. I wasn't sure what she was doing but I did a 180 and noticed she was now nose-to-nose with their Lab mix!!!!! I didn't panic but I WAS shocked! Since when does my dog go say "Hi" to other dogs? Avoid them, yes. Lunge after them, yes. But be friendly and say "Hi"???? Maybe she was channeling Patti's Grimm. I just encouraged her to keep on moving and rewarded her for keeping up with me (and for greeting that dog so nicely).

We did two miles and then took a break to work on some freestyle moves and played with the Cuz. Then I took her back over for another 3 miles. She was great. There was a nice male GSD who seemed to think she was hot stuff; he couldn't keep his eyes off her. Risa seems to have a thing with male GSDs.









I'm so proud of her. Though I would prefer she not rush up to other dogs, I much prefer that reaction to her usual one!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good girl, Risa. Maybe she smelled something familiar about the dog - he could have been eating bacon, that would have done it for Morgan!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

MEATBALLS?! What a fantastic idea!!







I've been in need of an extra special something to work on Ruby's focus techniques during our training sessions. Meatballs are perfect! small, yummy goodness, and no wiennies- sick of wiennies. Sick of wiennie smelling hands too. Thanks for the idea!

Good Girl Risa!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good girl, Risa! I think all of the hard work is paying off!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Great job Risa and Jamie!!










Chaos *channels* Grimmi too, btw....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAAAHHHH







Risa!!!!!!!!!!







Oh man, is Grimmi ever NOT a dog to emmulate!







LOL!! That is fantastic, Jamie! Seriously, she is maybe learning something in addition to a correct response to passing another dog.. she may also be actually learning some confidence! "Hey, I see you.. what are you about?" instead of "I see you.. oh, no!!" GOOD for Risa for barging in and saying Hi!!







This, for Risa, is fantastic!!!









Grimm is nowhere near able to pass by other dogs yet, and a nose to nose with a Lab would be explosive. Even though he isn't aggressive himself-- the result could be, of such a crazed







encounter. Risa, however, doesn't have the nutty energy Grimm has. Risa is a sweet, cool dog who's learning appropriate responses-- AND I bet confidence, too!























GO, RIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Goooooood Riiiiiisaaaaa!







How FANTASTIC! Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Risa!!!! She is coming along so well, advances all the time for her. You should be proud of both of you.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. As much as I'm thrilled (and surprised) with her behavior towards that other dog, I really don't want her rushing up to other dogs. Afterall, all it will take is one more bad experience to set us back again! Fortunately, that was not the issue yesterday and life is good.









She's far from cured (and I don't think a reactive dog ever is) but we're seeing wonderful progress and I'm so so happy. It seems like I'm finally doing things right for her!!


----------

